# Fall is here, let’s see those gorgeous fall pics.



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just planted my fall flowers, then a run with Ozzy at the field. More to come as the colors change. Look forward to seeing some awesome pics.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I am enjoying Ozzy's fall wardrobe. Black goes so good with everything. Thank you for the puppy porn.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Handsome boy, you took great photos! It's still in the mid 90's here this week and humid, it sure doesn't feel like fall but we're ready for summer to end and get hiking! What's the temperature where you're at? Gandalf is wearing his orange bandana with snoopy and fall leaves on it ?.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. Wait till Halloween, his wardrobe will be awesome.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you. It's 64 here in Wisconsin, love the fall here but cant stand the winters. Your boy is looking very handsome with his fall bandanna.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful photos love your photo of Ozzy and the mums. I have all my mums out and Actually started decorating for Halloween this night. The leaves are still green no color changes. Even though it was a hot summer not ready to let it go.


----------



## Malibu (Jul 27, 2017)

Don't rush it....=) I HATE WINTER.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the lovely pics.

big Snoopy fan here - I like your outfit Gandalf!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Jenny, love the fall. Not in any rush just enjoying what is here now. I hate winter as well.


----------



## Jpage24.87 (Jan 19, 2018)

Gorgeous pictures of Ozzy, and Gandalf!
The weather has started to cool off, and leaves are just beginning to turn colors. I don't have a great fall picture, but I have one of us watching a football practice, because football means fall is here(my son plays, I don't care about televised games)! Woot! ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes enjoying the moment. Seasons seem to fly by. The mums I got two weeks ago on a drizzly cool 
gray day when I took max started to bloom. I have no idea why I brought max just to get him out did not realize how many mums I was going to get. I took max out of the truck to load up the truck. A man who I assume from the garden place walked up to my truck and started putting my mums from my cart in my truck. Max naturally watching and wanting to sniff this guy and check him out- I just kept max on the other side of me and max in a sit and stay and watched him. After everything was loaded up I put max in the truck And loaded max back up proud of how well behaved he was. Glad there were no bees either














on the plants. 

I just picked up two mums in Costco great deals there. Getting ready to bloom. Not much color but I thought the photo was very halloweeeny though. Rethinking of getting the Halloween werewolf at home depot I have the real pair lol!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful pic Jenny.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

as you can see, we aren't getting many fall colors yet. It was cool enough to keep the door open. The dogs had to make up their minds, inside or out. I think they would have chosen out, but I was in. It is nice when I can leave the choice to them.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Beautiful pic Jenny.


Thank you! Can’t wait to see some more fall photos!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just having the door open is a sign of fall. Gorgeous pups. 
Decided to take a ride to Kettle Moraine State Park for a nice trail walk but as soon as we got out of the car we were attacked by hundreds of mosquitoes so 1 pic then back in the car as fast as I could. Mast blood suckers


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Last week. Wouldn't let me post the pictures but they were really nice


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

OK, posting the pictures worked but sorry if they make your neck hurt.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

your photos are fine if I'm lounging on the couch


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pretty pics but my neck lol


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Great photos!!

Ozzy looks all grown up now!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks Mei, he looks grown but still a baby 7mo.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

No changing colors yet, but the temperature is getting better!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Awesome pic. Mei is gorgeous


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

All the fall pics are awesome. We're excited about heading into summer... beach time coming up!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

What’s Fall without corn stalks


----------



## Elisabeth Ann Parent (Dec 1, 2016)

Freya @ 10 months


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Gorgeous her coat blends in so well with the trees


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great photos- lovin the corn stalk photo!


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Still pretty warm out, but the leaves are falling!


----------



## Gers4lyfe (Aug 3, 2016)

Loading my belongings to go to work and someone loaded themself. 









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Great pics. Can’t wait for the colors to start changing.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

New camera the wife gave me for the birthday. Not sure this exactly counts as fall but there’s a barn so I’m calling close enough.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

it was a gorgeous day to practice some man-trailing. I'm very proud that my gal-dog worked through an obstacle that has been issue for her during casual walks. But when it was time to work she didn't let it stop her. She's still too young to drive the car, though  My big-boy, all confidence and had to be reminded, hey, keep focused on finding the target in good time. When it was my turn to go hide for other team dogs, I was amazed at how quickly I was found. It was a great day. The blurry picture of the woods was my hiding place. No colorful leaves yet.


----------



## clipke (Nov 14, 2017)

Not super fall-ish but first day of fall. We were at a van event in Asheville NC. Spent the weekend camping in my van. There were a few other shepherds there as well.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A few weeks ago we were in the trail and so some colored leaves on the ground but my daughter wanted a photo of those leaves. The only color I have seen yet. Max in a field with some wild flowers.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Great day for the pups! Grendel was in full fur missle mode & Millie got to romp in the shallow end and watch her crazy brother LOL


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Great pics. Love the swimming jumping one. Too cold here for swimming.


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Great pics. Love the swimming jumping one. Too cold here for swimming.


Thanks!

Yeah, it was high 70's yesterday. Fall in the South for ya.... LOL


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Nice


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Puppy first hike.


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy Fall Everyone! :falltree:


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Great pic


----------



## JaxsMom (Dec 31, 2017)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Great pic


Thanks! :x


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Peak foliage this weekend!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Great day at Kettle Moraine and at the Springs. Colors are now changing here in Wisc. So beautiful had to share


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

More pics


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The most beautiful tree I’ve seen yet and it’s right in my neighborhood


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Kimber's first fall with her new little brother


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Still in the 90's in FL, eagerly awaiting for the first fall front. Still, making the best of it in the early mornings with Red, now 9 1/2 months old. My, how time flies...
:surprise:
Prayers are with all other fellow Floridians that were in Michaels path.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Photo from over weekend. Finally some fall leaves starting to Change color. It was 50 degrees today aack!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Gettin snow on the mountains! Taken yesterday.


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Just thought I'd mix it up with a couple mutts ? Its still pretty hot here in FL


----------



## Shootingstar38 (Sep 24, 2018)

Trying to keep Layla away from the pumpkins is a daily challenge.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Fall is here, though not quite full effect.


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

It's Dean's first fall <3 <3 <3


----------



## cesartriangle (Jun 23, 2018)

Maximus Vom Hazak!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bug (Jul 5, 2018)

Datura said:


> It's Dean's first fall <3 <3 <3


He is so cute ?


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Some fallen leaves finally


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Moriah's first snow (6.5 months old).


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Muskeg said:


> Moriah's first snow (6.5 months old).


Can't wait till Mei's first real snow season. She was only like 10 weeks old when she first experienced snow. She ran around biting the air and pawing the ground. She would also dig her chin into the ground too, which is hard to explain but was funny. 

She enjoys the leaves!


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

Datura said:


> It's Dean's first fall <3 <3 <3


Haha, that's my husband's name! Very handsome! 

Love ALL the gorgeous pictures and can't wait to share my own next fall!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Let Steel play with the smaller pumpkin yesterday afternoon. He's teething so of course he wants to gnaw on the stem. He's had puréed pumpkin...I wonder if he's confused why it tastes different. :grin2:


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Today’s hike


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

with all the rain this summer, leaves are not turning as many colors yet. There is a little yellow and orange but what is more dramatic are the long shadows of the early morning walks.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

car2ner said:


> with all the rain this summer, leaves are not turning as many colors yet. There is a little yellow and orange but what is more dramatic are the long shadows of the early morning walks.


Front one looks like a lion in a GSD costume lol


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

Her first fall season experience.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Mei said:


> Front one looks like a lion in a GSD costume lol



yup, my big-boy has quite the mane.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Happy Fall Everyone! :falltree: From Wicki aw:aw: & Quinn! aw:aw:


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*Autumn in the dog park*


----------



## Tennessee (Apr 13, 2017)

Photo dump


----------



## Datura (Feb 16, 2018)

Judy Untamed said:


> Haha, that's my husband's name! Very handsome!
> 
> Love ALL the gorgeous pictures and can't wait to share my own next fall!


Thank you. I named him after a character from one of my favorite shows lol


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We had quite the needle fall from our White Pines, I just had to catch a photo with my big-boy. My gal-dog is inspecting the cool breeze. The suburban trees are trying to be brilliant but they are still young and small.


----------



## MrDarcy (Feb 22, 2017)

My favorite time of year for sure. Now if I can just get Archie to rake leaves, we'd be all set.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Gorgeous GSD, scenery and images MrDarcy! Well done!


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

MrDarcy said:


> My favorite time of year for sure. Now if I can just get Archie to rake leaves, we'd be all set.


How did you keep him out of the water?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Tell them no lol


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

No huh? Sounds repressive.


----------



## MrDarcy (Feb 22, 2017)

My boy hates water. Very strange.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Katsu with the pretty leaves in the background and her Halloween collar. I'm not sure if her head is THAT big or if it's just because she's turning her head towards me. It looks proportional in person (IMO). She's recovering from an ear infection which is why the inside of her ear is bald.


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Finally, a Cool Florida day, with Flying Kite and all, Twirling in Red's background!


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Wow, excellent image Soldes! Kudos!


----------



## Soldes (May 15, 2018)

Thanks Shepdad, very blessed to have a great Subject matter....:grin2:


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

Took my crew on a little hike


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

*The Chase*


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

my Big Boy helping me mulch leaves


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

While out trying to find the lady "lost at the park" our big-boy decided that he just had to check the playground equipment, including taking a tour through the tunnel and down the slide.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

-






















Last of the colorful leaves so many have already fallen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

